# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Gong Play

## Neckshot

This is a thread to see what setup's people have got what gongs they use and how they use them and anything gong target related.Ill start with just a few of mine.this pic is the hits from a rem mag at 300yds top is 16mm biz bottem(blue) is 12mm 450 hardox wear plate

Terrible vid but this is 16mm biz at 300yds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZWTMoszsBE
this is shooting 7mmsaum's sako 85 finn in rem mag at 840yds I think at some rock's His son is shooting at left rock and I shot at right.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89a_TvioHmY

----------


## Rushy

At the farm I had eight circular Hardox 450 gongs set up.  The gongs were 4 inches, 6 inches and ten inches in diameter and were suspended between Warratah standards placed at various distances to provide a one MOA or less target area.  They are going in for some maintenance today and then the challenge is to find another place to erect them.

----------


## Neckshot

> At the farm I had eight circular Hardox 450 gongs set up.  The gongs were 4 inches, 6 inches and ten inches in diameter and were suspended between Warratah standards placed at various distances to provide a one MOA or less target area.  They are going in for some maintenance today and then the challenge is to find another place to erect them. 
> 
> Attachment 23851


They look like good hang points on those targets. The 4"needs some attention  :Grin:  hope you have some luck finding a home for them 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

Not many bullet strikes on the smallest one Rushy. Is the old eyesight not what it once was  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Not many bullet strikes on the smallest one Rushy. Is the old eyesight not what it once was


Cheeky bugger.  That particular gong has never been hung up. The others are a bit smashed about so I would photograph a god one.  The gongs that were hanging had all been painted and reprinted several times.

----------


## Rushy

> They look like good hang points on those targets. The 4"needs some attention  hope you have some luck finding a home for them


Yep they hang so the projectile deflects straight down when it hits. The only issue is that the lugs are mild steel so if you get a hit on one it tends to smash it about a bit or breaks the weld. That is why the need for maintenance.

----------


## P38

> Yep they hang so the projectile deflects straight down when it hits. The only issue is that the lugs are mild steel so if you get a hit on one it tends to smash it about a bit or breaks the weld. That is why the need for maintenance.


Rushy

Weld the lugs in behind the gong.

Worst that will happen then is the chain could get hit and bust.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Nibblet

> Rushy
> 
> Weld the lugs in behind the gong.
> 
> Worst that will happen then is the chain could get hit and bust.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Only problem Pete is the angle starts to get a little steep on the far targets. I don't mind fixing them from time to time, doesn't take me long and keeps me out of trouble.

Doesn't happen thaaaat often, provided @AndrewH isn't having a bad day  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Nibblet

We also had this setup at 600yards, 3, 6 and 10inch. 3 was only hit a couple of times.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy
> 
> Weld the lugs in behind the gong.
> 
> Worst that will happen then is the chain could get hit and bust.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


That is a bloody good idea Pete.  I will discuss that possibility today.

----------


## Nibblet



----------


## Rushy

> We also had this setup at 600yards, 3, 6 and 10inch. 3 was only hit a couple of times.


I thought your big one in that line up was a twelve inch Nibblet.

----------


## Nibblet

Fairly sure its 10?

----------


## Barefoot

I think we determined that Nibblet can't do imperial measurements last night, so what's it in cm or mm?

----------


## Nibblet

> I think we determined that Nibblet can't do imperial measurements last night, so what's it in cm or mm?


Unfortunately aircraft are imperial. 

From memory, which mine is shite, was 250mm, 25cm or 10inches. Probably just a Rushy '12inces', always scale it up when you tell the Mrs

----------


## Barefoot

Forgot Boeing is American
Airbus must be metric though?

----------


## Nibblet

Na for the most part Airbus is imperial. Keeps a standard and cost of tooling down. Airbus does have some stupid little metric bits here and there when you least expect it.

----------


## Savage1

I f*&ken hate imperial!  :Yuush: 

Rant over.

----------


## Rushy

> Unfortunately aircraft are imperial. 
> 
> From memory, which mine is shite, was 250mm, 25cm or 10inches. Probably just a Rushy '12inces', always scale it up when you tell the Mrs


Nibblet, I have twelve inches but I don't use it as a rule. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> I f*&ken hate imperial! 
> 
> Rant over.


That is because you are two metres tall.  I am five foot nine inches and am happy with that.

----------


## Nibblet

> That is because you are two metres tall.  I am five foot nine inches and am happy with that.


Haha his attitude is 2m tall, that's all.  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

Trying two post but keep getting error 2203 wtf

----------


## Rushy

> Trying two post but keep getting error 2203 wtf


That worked though.

----------


## BRADS

> That worked though.


Which is making it even worse Rushy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Which is making it even worse Rushy


BRADS when I have technical issues I do one of two things.  Turn it off and then back on again and if that doesn't fix it then hand it to my daughter. That I am afraid is the sum total of my ability to help.  My daughter is out at dance so she is no bloody use to you. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## BRADS

Cool thread Neckshot, sorry I have no videos of gongs getting a workout.
I have 11 gongs on the hill all shot from one ridge, we just have two turn around two shoot the other way,
they range from 100 yards two 1400 yards when we want to go elr we drive up the other end and the gongs are 1850 and 2200 :Cool: 
Have 2 6inch gongs, 3 10 inch gongs, 3 15 inch gongs and 3 30 inch gongs.
Have recently added smaller gongs next two bigger ones at the same ranges two mix things up a bit
6 of the gongs are 20mm biz a bit over the top, the only thing two leave the slightest dent was a hot rod 375.
Have 4 of Neckshots hardox plates which are awesome and  should of just got them from the start.
One of Shootms mild steel gongs which despite being smashed from everything from 22 two 50 cal is still going strong.
My hanging technique is rather simple just two warratahs and some no 8 wire only lost one warratah shot down by an unnamed forum member 
730 -1060 gongs

looking the other way 330-1400

15 inch biz plate mid range (500-800)

Shootms mild steel gong, its had a hard life :ORLY: 

730 yard 30 inch and 6 inch gong, big gong is awesome for validating speeds, wind work and newbies :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

I should add that I'm not as mad keen on shooting steel as I was a year or two ago, kind of been there done that got the tee shirt attitude at the moment still do a bit of practice but would rather be fulling the freezer.
Get a heap of enjoyment watching/helping others shoot further that they have before :Cool: 
I'm sure when I have a few $ in the bank @KiwiGreg will make me a another lr steel gun :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Get a heap of enjoyment watching/helping others shoot further that they have before


+ 1

It really is a neat feeling  :Have A Nice Day:   :Cool:

----------


## Neckshot

Here is what ive set up for my Boys.Distance is 50m I get them to shoot at the centre gong 6" to see were there shooting and make any shooter adjustments for them
then they get to shoot at the cut outs 5mm mild,they arnt allowed to shoot at the cut outs until they hit the centre target.

----------


## BRADS

> Here is what ive set up for my Boys.Distance is 50m I get them to shoot at the centre gong 6" to see were there shooting and make any shooter adjustments for them
> then they get to shoot at the cut outs 5mm mild,they arnt allowed to shoot at the cut outs until they hit the centre target.
> Attachment 23974


Looks like Dad had a lash at the centre one with the 260ai :Have A Nice Day: 
Sweet hanger two mate, I'd use something like that but I think the bulls would destroy it :Sad:

----------


## 7mmsaum

That's bloody cool Nekkers, they must think you're the best dad in the world !!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody fantastic set up brads  :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Here is what ive set up for my Boys.Distance is 50m I get them to shoot at the centre gong 6" to see were there shooting and make any shooter adjustments for them
> then they get to shoot at the cut outs 5mm mild,they arnt allowed to shoot at the cut outs until they hit the centre target.
> Attachment 23974


Fantastic Neckshot.

----------


## Looseunit

A couple we have set up on a mates farm , 1200m



800m



Have another at 1650m

----------


## Neckshot

> A couple we have set up on a mates farm , 1200m
> 
> 
> 
> 800m
> 
> 
> 
> Have another at 1650m


Looks nice and flash mate :Have A Nice Day: what size thickness plate is that and what sort of feedback do you get from those plates when hit?.nice setup.

jase

----------


## Looseunit

the way they are hung they ring like a church bell , we also Velcro flash strobe sensors to the back of them for when its windy , its 12mm bisloy

----------


## Neckshot

> the way they are hung they ring like a church bell , we also Velcro flash strobe sensors to the back of them for when its windy , its 12mm bisloy


Nice one could you get some vid fottage of that man!.

jase

----------


## Rich007

I filmed this a few weeks ago. I Use a warratah, chain and D shackle mount. As you can see it's not perfect.

Gong 600y - YouTube

You may want to skip the first 2 mins - I should have edited it

----------


## Neckshot

> I filmed this a few weeks ago. I Use a warratah, chain and D shackle mount. As you can see it's not perfect.
> 
> Gong 600y - YouTube
> 
> You may want to skip the first 2 mins - I should have edited it


Killed it lol.

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant the wait was worth seeing it smashed! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> I filmed this a few weeks ago. I Use a warratah, chain and D shackle mount. As you can see it's not perfect.
> 
> Gong 600y - YouTube
> 
> You may want to skip the first 2 mins - I should have edited it


Chains and D shackles certainly require a degree of maintenance.

----------


## Barefoot

Only when you shoot them.

----------


## Rushy

> Only when you shoot them.


True but hit the gong enough and it will spin around so much you need to take a long walk to unravel it.

----------


## Neckshot

> True but hit the gong enough and it will spin around so much you need to take a long walk to unravel it.


Don't shoot it from a hundred yards using the 30 06 uncle step it out a bit

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Don't shoot it from a hundred yards using the 30 06 uncle step it out a bit
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Happens a long way further out than that Neckshot. Six hundred plus they still spin around. Nibblet's 338 gives them shit but my 300 Win Mag gets them going as well.

----------


## johnino

What size targets are these? Would it help with a longer heavier length of chain?

----------


## Rushy

> What size targets are these? Would it help with a longer heavier length of chain?


First page, second post of the thread. Longer and heavy chain would make a difference but not sure how much.

----------


## johnino

ah yeah I see. Bigger one could have extra chain hanging from lower tags to add weight? Or you could just buy some decent ones off Neckshot  :Grin:

----------


## Hendrik470

Here is mine on the 200m 



We've also got a mild steel off to the right at the same distance and then one on the ridge behind at 400m and another at 550m

----------


## Hendrik470

Here are a couple of pics of the setup - on its 1st outing a few years ago down south

Biz400 gongs


Mix of mild steel gongs - the ones I still have are still going, but looking much worse than this


1st shot by KiwiGreg 338 Edge at 450yrds

----------


## Hendrik470

The 200 gong also offers the perfect target for practicing offhand shooting

----------


## johnino

wow. is that your backyard?

----------


## Hendrik470

> wow. is that your backyard?


I wish!
No, its a friend's place.

----------


## Rushy

> The 200 gong also offers the perfect target for practicing offhand shooting


Bloody good shooting.

----------


## sAsLEX

> 1st shot by KiwiGreg 338 Edge at 450yrds


Nice plug failure..... well overmatched. 

These look like a good idea - The Last Stand

----------


## johnino

> I wish!
> No, its a friend's place.


Beautiful!

----------


## sneeze

We set up in a lot of different places at times  and oftern  have to carry the plates so Iv made these so they can break down. The handles are very usefull. 
 Old road sign legs work well

----------


## johnino

My steel. Very happy with. 7mm Magnum at 585yds don't dent 'em.
I was gonna get flash but why? It does the job perfectly.

----------


## Cartman

I just use numer 8 or chains and meat hooks

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just use numer 8 or chains and meat hooks


They tough to get threw? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Should do the trick  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Hard core!

----------


## Dundee

That looks pretty tidy now don't scratch the paint. :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Those white legs will make a good target Gibo

----------


## Rushy

> Should do the trick 
> 
> Attachment 25531


Give it shit Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Those white legs will make a good target Gibo


Ha ha and they will explode! Just shitty 1" pipe.

----------


## Gibo

> Give it shit Gibo.


Hopefully tomorrow its on  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Hopefully tomorrow its on


Are you developing an interest in the longer range stuff Gibo?  Watch out it is extremely addictive.  Getting my next fix with Nibblet tomorrow.

----------


## Nibblet

Ran out of powder for the 338. AR and 308 I tomorrow.

----------


## Gibo

> Are you developing an interest in the longer range stuff Gibo?  Watch out it is extremely addictive.  Getting my next fix with Nibblet tomorrow.


Yeah getting there. Happy with 400, had a jam at 750 but had no shooter app, should at least improve from last attempt.

----------


## Rushy

> Ran out of powder for the 338. AR and 308 I tomorrow.


You should be fine on the first three or four with your AR the way you shoot. Deadisbetter will be joining us.

----------


## Glu

100mm hole in the steel plate with a popper behind it that flicks a flag up when you hit it and a couple of swingers

----------


## Rushy

Clever set up Glu.

----------


## Dead is better

> Should do the trick 
> 
> Attachment 25531


That looks like a kamakazi swing-set! Hope you let the kids wear helmets

----------


## Gibo

> That looks like a kamakazi swing-set! Hope you let the kids wear helmets


Just an empty watermelon skin  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Na for the most part Airbus is imperial. Keeps a standard and cost of tooling down. Airbus does have some stupid little metric bits here and there when you least expect it.


The Concorde was metric for the French parts and imperial for the English parts and they joined metric to imperial, unbelievable bit of engineering

----------


## sAsLEX

> The Concorde was metric for the French parts and imperial for the English parts and they joined metric to imperial, unbelievable bit of engineering


Mixing can be expensive though! CNN - Metric mishap caused loss of NASA orbiter - September 30, 1999

----------


## Gibo

What can of worms have i opened here!!!! 

Happy as with my intro to longer shots. Second time (25 odd rounds all up) at mid range and first time on steel.

Two in the pink are the only two i fired at 500. Rest are my mate at the same and us both at 400. 

I did ping one on my mates fence wires though...oops  :Sad:  nothing a beer wont fix  :Grin: 

I can tell il be doing this a fair bit more  :Wink:  hope theres some wind next time!!

----------


## Rushy

You will have to come up one weekend Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> You will have to come up one weekend Gibo.


I would love to mate  :Grin:  need some heads up to get a pass but all good. She can visit her mates in Albany  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> What can of worms have i opened here!!!! 
> 
> Happy as with my intro to longer shots. Second time (25 odd rounds all up) at mid range and first time on steel.
> 
> Two in the pink are the only two i fired at 500. Rest are my mate at the same and us both at 400. 
> 
> I did ping one on my mates fence wires though...oops  nothing a beer wont fix 
> 
> I can tell il be doing this a fair bit more  hope theres some wind next time!! 
> ...


Told ya not to scratch the paint ffs :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

You should see the pretty stand now DD, it got peeled by the shrapnel  :Grin:

----------


## bully

> What can of worms have i opened here!!!! 
> 
> Happy as with my intro to longer shots. Second time (25 odd rounds all up) at mid range and first time on steel.
> 
> Two in the pink are the only two i fired at 500. Rest are my mate at the same and us both at 400. 
> 
> I did ping one on my mates fence wires though...oops  nothing a beer wont fix 
> 
> I can tell il be doing this a fair bit more  hope theres some wind next time!! 
> ...


good shooting.

----------


## Gibo

> good shooting.


Will have to let you know next time. You should pm me your cell so i can call ya next hit.

----------


## johnino

Great shooting Gibo. What rare you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Rare? Sorry mate not sure what that is ha ha

----------


## Dundee

You certainly fucked up your daughters new swing set @Gibo  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Great shooting Gibo. What rare you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you mean rear bag @johnino ?

----------


## johnino

Aah no I meant what calibre and rifle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Aah no I meant what calibre and rifle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ok,

Tikka T3 .270, MAE (2 tonne) stainless supressor, Vortex Viper 4x16 HS.
Some would say the worst of the worst but I like it and it is pretty accurate when I shoot well. 


PS: I like my venison steak rare as!!  :Grin:

----------


## johnino

If you shoot like that expect no stick from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I would love to mate  need some heads up to get a pass but all good. She can visit her mates in Albany


 @Rushy the seed is planted  :Grin:  Lets work out a date in a few weeks aye.

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy the seed is planted  Lets work out a date in a few weeks aye.


Sure would love to. How much advance notice do you need?  I plan these things week by week as there are some occasions where I will not have access.

----------


## Gibo

> Sure would love to. How much advance notice do you need?  I plan these things week by week as there are some occasions where I will not have access.


Ha dunno! I will have another chat to the boss and see what she reckons. Its safer that way cause I have no idea what on her calendar. Will call ya once I know more  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Ha dunno! I will have another chat to the boss and see what she reckons. Its safer that way cause I have no idea what on her calendar. Will call ya once I know more


All good.

----------


## mayfly

> Ah ok,
> 
> Tikka T3 .270, MAE (2 tonne) stainless supressor, Vortex Viper 4x16 HS.
> Some would say the worst of the worst but I like it and it is pretty accurate when I shoot well. 
> 
> 
> PS: I like my venison steak rare as!!


Gibbo,what is a 2 tonne MAE supressor? And would you recommend MAE,I'm in the market for one for my Tikka also,cheers

----------


## Gibo

> Gibbo,what is a 2 tonne MAE supressor? And would you recommend MAE,I'm in the market for one for my Tikka also,cheers


Ha Ha not really two tonne but bloody heavy. Its the older heavier version of the T12 mate. The T12 ST is an over-barrel design, developed for 6mm through to 300 Winchester Magnum and to accept barrel diameters up to 0.906" (22.8mm). This design has a sealed expansion chamber which comes back over the barrel allowing for better weight distr

I rate the hell out of it, quiter than any other supressor thats been next to it, recoil on my 270 went from bruised shoulder to that of a 223. Solid as a house and can club seals in your spare time with it.

----------


## Gibo

Heavy guns are good for your guns(arms) too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

FIX BAYONETS

Just having a look at this 1897 #303

Then took  @possum trapper out to the range with his 1896 #303 with some new cartridges.At 100 yard.



A few rounds later we retreated to the 200 with a stiff north easterly blowing its gutz at us.



One shot fired through the open sites and the plate dropped so we called it quits to conserve the ammo,and it was nasty out there. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Good shooting PT. Not to sure about you having a bayonet though. The don't like it up em!

----------


## veitnamcam

Shooting PT :thumbup:

I can't hit Shit with mine :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Very cool first gun PT. I shot my first deer with a 303 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Robojaz

Hi guys,  fully realising that this has probably been asked many times on this forum.  But, where is a good place to get some gongs 10-12inch and what would be a reasonable price? .

Thanks..

----------


## Rushy

PM  @Neckshot He might be able to help as he was selling some a while ago. Not doing it any longer though but he might be able to point you I the right direction

----------


## Neckshot

Yea nah no longer doing it.Try @Blaser he might be able to help ya failing that pm me and I will see what I can do.

bloody shit phone

----------


## small_caliber

It's great hearing the clang of a hit on a steel plate, one of the things I noticed in this thread was the number of targets situated near or at the top of in hill/incline I can only hope the safety zone is clear and controlled for the required distance.

Being a RO you start thinking of what can happen, not what you hope will happen.

----------


## Rushy

Welcome to the forum SC.

----------


## johnino

> It's great hearing the clang of a hit on a steel plate, one of the things I noticed in this thread was the number of targets situated near or at the top of in hill/incline I can only hope the safety zone is clear and controlled for the required distance.
> 
> Being a RO you start thinking of what can happen, not what you hope will happen.


Fair call SC. Sometimes videos can disillusion measurements and the variance is well within a safe range. Thanks though. I'll take your advice on board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Couple more ready for field duty  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Gongs are no problem to me obviously , just wish I had somewhere I could shoot :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

Im sorted for gongs and the place. Its more about finding the time....... Boss is quite bossy  :Sad:

----------


## BRADS

> Im sorted for gongs and the place. Its more about finding the time....... Boss is quite sexy


Fixed :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

Did a little bit of gong bashing out at @muckos place today, @hunter270 got a bit more time behind the 270 and I got to have a play with a 300WM and loved it

----------


## Gibo

Shit the barnes are hard on the gongs aye. 130 308 doing over 3k at 100. Even the 300 RUM smoking with 208 amax dont really ding it.

----------


## Shootm

The Bergers out of my 7-375 do the same out to about 400.
What distance were they at? Looks like a big group from 100 if I'm reading this right.

----------


## Gibo

> The Bergers out of my 7-375 do the same out to about 400.
> What distance were they at? Looks like a big group from 100 if I'm reading this right.


Yeah mate 100. Standing shots, just practising with the bush hack

----------


## Rushy

Nah I call bullshit.  If you shot standing up then the weight of the rifle forward would pull you over Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Nah I call bullshit.  If you shot standing up then the weight of the rifle forward would pull you over Gibo.


I have that trouble when i get excited too mate

----------


## Rushy

> I have that trouble when i get excited too mate


Ha ha ha ha that is a hoot.

----------


## mikee

> I have that trouble when i get excited too mate


well better that I spose than falling backward (when you get excited that is)

----------


## Timmay

This seems  like a good place to ask. What is an honest 600m deer caliber - so I mean can still kill at 700. Ie I don't want to be on the last of its legs at 600
Needs to be factory chamber ie Tikka T3 and I would reload.
Would certainly wear a DPT can.
Scope would likely be a 4-12 something-a-rather.

----------


## Gibo

7 remmag i reckon

----------


## 7mmsaum

T3 in 7 mm rem mag

Mag fit ammo

72g of 2217 powder

Fed 215 primer

2970fps with 162 amax

----------


## Gibo

Or 3180 with long barrel  :Wink:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> T3 in 7 mm rem mag
> 
> Mag fit ammo
> 
> 72g of 2217 powder
> 
> Fed 215 primer
> 
> 2970fps with 162 amax


I Always keep looking at this and scratch my head. I know I'm using IMR 7828 but I only need 62.5gr for my most accurate load - It just seems such a jump in volume to me that it makes me clench every time I see it even though it obviously works, and works very well...

Just saying...

----------


## stug

> T3 in 7 mm rem mag
> 
> Mag fit ammo
> 
> 72g of 2217 powder
> 
> Fed 215 primer
> 
> 2970fps with 162 amax


+1 +1 +1

----------


## R93

Dundee's .22 I doubt he would sell it tho😆

Have to agree 7 saum or Rem mag.
.280? I always liked the .280.😆
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

I've thought about a re barrel on the 6.5x55 to 24" I wonder if I could edge 2850fps out of it? @gimp

----------


## Gibo

> I Always keep looking at this and scratch my head. I know I'm using IMR 7828 but I only need 62.5gr for my most accurate load - It just seems such a jump in volume to me that it makes me clench every time I see it even though it obviously works, and works very well...
> 
> Just saying...


Works bloody well with no pressure and heaps of room left if your a chaser

----------


## Carpe Diem

I'm obviously going to change to 2217 then aren't I !!!!

----------


## gimp

> I've thought about a re barrel on the 6.5x55 to 24" I wonder if I could edge 2850fps out of it? @gimp


Easily

----------


## Bremic

> I Always keep looking at this and scratch my head. I know I'm using IMR 7828 but I only need 62.5gr for my most accurate load - It just seems such a jump in volume to me that it makes me clench every time I see it even though it obviously works, and works very well...
> 
> Just saying...


What calibre CD?

----------


## Timmay

> Easily


How do the 143 eldx go on animals

----------


## Carpe Diem

> What calibre CD?


7RM Std length with suppressor
LH Tikka T3 with a Hardy Gen 4
Federal Brass
Winchester Magnum primers (have recently changed to Federal Match primers)
62.5gr IMR 7828
Amax- 162gr set to just fit inside the mag.

That's what I have been using...

----------


## gimp

> How do the 143 eldx go on animals


I went and drank beer and ate Indian food instead of loading some to take hunting last week so I shot a stag with Amax instead and have no idea

----------


## Timmay

@Gibo I may have just ordered a 7mmRemMag  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @Gibo I may have just ordered a 7mmRemMag


You are now qualified for the forum " rem mag only" gong shoot

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo I may have just ordered a 7mmRemMag


Good shit. Now you need that zeiss and we are brothers  :Psmiley:

----------


## Timmay

First baby on the way due end of May so I'm buying up all of my toys now (if you haven't noticed the trend in my threads yet)
This will wear my Conquest 3-9 Rapid 600 till I feel rich again, my 6.5 will probably get the Vx2 2-7 and my cz will get a  scope I can find on trade me cheap enough (vx1 maybe)

Anyone got some second hand reloading gear they want to sell me for cheap?  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

You will have to come up for a gong session one weekend, get Jim and Tobys wsm there too

----------


## shift14

> You are now qualified for the forum " rem mag only" gong shoot


Cool, bring it on.

B

----------


## Nibblet

When and where? ? I'm keen

----------


## Rushy

Yep I'd come down.

----------


## Dundee

Had a bit of a play today at a plate that PT left on the ranch the other day.I don't think he will be happy next time he comes out and sees holes blown into it.
7mm08,30 06 and 300winmag were the weopons of the day. :Cool: 
With @Sean and @Levis1

----------


## BRADS

What did you expect to happen at 100 bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> What did you expect to happen at 100 bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dundred bro, the new word for twice as far as it actually is  :Grin:  
Looks like 50 to me  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

The old bastard couldn't see it at 200 so we came closer :Grin:  Think i'm safe he dosen't go on the forum much. :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Gibo's I like a Dundred yards as a description for any distance short of fifty.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Gibo's I like a Dundred yards as a description for any distance short of fifty.


And Dundreds for everything else  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Im gona smash some gongs in the morning, havnt had a jam on them for ages. Hope i can hit them  :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

> Im gona smash some gongs in the morning, havnt had a jam on them for ages. Hope i can hit them


What slugs are you drumming with, the 260?

----------


## Gibo

143 x's. I havnt shot it past 100 on paper yet

----------


## Danny

Nice  keep in touch, I'm out I'm afraid.
How do they shoot compared to the 140 amax have you compared?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Nice  keep in touch, I'm out I'm afraid.
> How do they shoot compared to the 140 amax have you compared?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These go same hole. They are all ive tried. Hoping the chrony is right. Be a happy lad if it is

----------


## Gibo

Groups well but need to sort my speed. Seems too fast. Back to zero then 300 no dial to check true drop next time out. Honey to shoot though. 


Six at 400 corrected wind after 1st one.

----------


## Mathias

What is your MV @Gibo ?

----------


## Gibo

Not telling cause its way out  :Grin:  nah had it at 2820 from the chrony which sounded on the high side and after today the suggested mv was 2950 ha ha ha. Knew i should have checked my zero after pissing around with the zero stop  :Grin:  
Oh well load em back up eh :Wink:

----------


## oraki

Here duck,duck.......or even a goose would be good

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 69146
> Here duck,duck.......or even a goose would be good


You bloody blind bugger there are four right in front of you.

----------


## oraki

> Attachment 69146
> Here duck,duck.......or even a goose would be good


Buggered if I know how this ended up here....oh well. I may have a crack at a plastic gong instead

----------


## Gibo

> Buggered if I know how this ended up here....oh well. I may have a crack at a plastic gong instead


Its a gong thread not a bong thread mate  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

> Its a gong thread not a bong thread mate


Another confused fonterra employee :Grin:

----------

